# For The Gals - 12 Volt Side Of Life



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Researching solar panels and came across these 12 volt products.

12 volt hair dryer

Curling iron


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interestingly enough, it does not state how much power it will draw....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have seen them before but its been a long time
Heck I had a handheld vaccum cleaner and a 2 cup coffee maker
that you plugged into the lighter outlet

Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

My wife has a 12v blow dryer and a 12v curling iron. Not the same brand as the link shows. She says the blow dryer is junk but the curling iron works great.


----------



## mdombroski (Mar 7, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Interestingly enough, it does not state how much power it will draw....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hair Dryer is 156 Watts. Probably not enough to dry effectively.

Here is some math fun.

P=IE 
156W = (I) x 12V 
I = 156W / 12V 
I = 13 Amps.

This little wonder draws 13 Amps of current. It must have a heavy guage wire cord.

- Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

A curling iron while camping??????

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> A curling iron while camping??????
> 
> Thor


Oh c'mon Thor, 
It's not real camping ........... it's campering remember??









Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mdombroski said:


> Here is some math fun.
> [snapback]99940[/snapback]​


THAT, my friend, is an oxymoron and the ma** word has no place on this site about camping and fun-ness!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> QUOTE(mdombroski @ Apr 9 2006, 04:48 PM)
> Here is some math fun.
> 
> THAT, my friend, is an oxymoron and the ma** word has no place on this site about camping and fun-ness!


Wolfie,
You crack me up









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

RizFam said:


> > A curling iron while camping??????
> >
> > Thor
> 
> ...


Campering - love it









Thor


----------

